# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: نحوه import کردن فایل Excel به بانک Mysql

## www_codecity_ir

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان 

دوستان کسی می دونه چطور می تونم اطلاعات یک فایل Excel رو به بانک Mysql منتقل کنم

----------


## mahdak

روش هاي مختلفي هست مي توني LOAD DATA استفاده كني مثل اين 
load data local infile 'uniq.csv' into table tblUniq
 fields terminated by ','
 enclosed by '"'
 lines terminated by '\n'
 (uniqName, uniqCity, uniqComments)
يا اگر كار DBA انجام مي دي نرم افزار SQLYog  رو از اينجا دانلود كن به نظر من كه نرم افزار خيلي خوبيه
http://www.takmob.net/tag/%D8%AF%D8%...ate%20v8.8.2.0

----------


## webiran.co

برای اینکار کل متن را انتخاب کنید، Ctrl+1 بزن، فرمت همه را  Text کنید، فایل را با پسوند ODS، OpenDocument SpreadSheet ذخیره کنید، دقت کنید که در هنگام ذخیره کردن، کنار Save از دکمه Tools، قسمت Web Option را انتخاب کنید و از تب Encoding ،  نوع سند را UTF 8 انتخاب کنید. بعد این فایل را می‌توانید بدون مشکل وارد MySQL کنید.

----------


## behzadf16

با سلام من نیاز مبرم دارم به ایمپورت اطلاعات از اکسل به دیتابیس سایت دارم  در ضمن فایل اکسل من کلمات فارسی هم داره اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه یا نمونه کار هست بگه (در صورت نیاز به هزینه پرداخت می شود) در ضمن csv نباشد حتما اکسل باشد ایمیل من rabbit_behzad@yahoo.com هست اگه کمکی تونستین نمونه کد یا با راهنمایی من اون قسمت از سایت رو تکمیل کنیم

----------


## mohammad_ms_ms

سلام دوست من
به نظر من یک نصف روز وقت بگزاری خودت یک برنامه بنویسی که از excel بخونی و توی دیتا بیس ذخیره کنی خیلی زودتر به نتیجه میرسی.
نمیدونم با چه زبانی داری برنامه می نویسی من با جاوا که خیلی دردسر داره این کار رو کردم.
نرم افزار های کانورتور هرکدوم یک مشکلی دارند( البته بیشتر با فونت فارسی مشکل دارند).

ولی از تبدیل به xml و سپس mysql هم میتونی استفاده کنی

----------


## نیلوفر66

سلام
تمام راه های ایمپورت کردن فایل اکسل به mysql رو انجام دادم ولی فارسی رو ساپورت نمیکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خیلی فوری لازم دارم
این روش رو هم تست کردم
1. Check if your cvs file’s column name match your table column name
2.  Browse your required .csv file (while import tab is selected)
3. Select CSV  using LOAD DATA options
4. Tick ‘ON’ for *Replace table data with  file*
5. Put , in *terminated by box type* field
6.  Put ” in *enclosed by box* field
7. Put \ in *escaped  by box* field
8. Put auto in *Lines terminated by box*  field
9. In Column names box, type all the column names seperated by comma.  i.e column1,column2,column3 (this must match with your table and csv column  header).
10 Tick ‘ON’ for *Use LOCAL keyword*

----------


## نیلوفر66

یک سوال دیگه:
قبل از درج داده ها در mysql با استفاده از تابع sha1 رمز نگاری بشه

----------


## samira_66

من هم همین سوال رو داشتم...اصلا فارسی رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه!!!!!
utf-8 رو هم موقع ذخیره کردن اکسل انجام دادم فایل csv رو باز میکنم تمام حروف درست نشون میده به جز حرف ی و وقتی هم ایمپورت میکنم فیلدهای متنی خالی هست

----------


## FastCode

شماره ۶ رو با دقت بخونید.
یک مقدار سواد انگلیسی اول دبیرستان برای اینکه اشتباهتون رو بفهمید کافیه.

----------


## samira_66

> شماره ۶ رو با دقت بخونید.
> یک مقدار سواد انگلیسی اول دبیرستان برای اینکه اشتباهتون رو بفهمید کافیه.


ایشون گفتن تمام اینها رو رعایت کردن و من هم رعایت کردم وقتی گزینه csv using LOAD DATA رو انتخاب میکنی خودش اینها رو میذاره و تنها باید گزینه 1 و 4و5و 9 رو باید تغییر داد
از نرم افزار *Full Convert Enterprise برای داده های کم استفاده کردم پاسخ داد*

----------


## behnamy01

حجم دیتابیستون چقدره؟ اگر کم هستش فایل اکسل رو یه جا آپلود کنید لینکش رو واسه من پ.خ کنید درست کنم واستون.

----------

